

Ask HN: Recommend resources(books/online) for learning design patterns - stardotstar


======
biagio3d
Try this one: [http://sourcemaking.com/](http://sourcemaking.com/)

They have video tutorials, written tutorials for multiple programming
languages. The videos and articles / tutorials are easy to understand.

